# Perdido River Question



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've fished the bay, offshore and Escambia River but never fished the Perdido River. I came across a jon boat and launched today at Sand Landing. Seemed like a pretty awesome place but what is there to catch in that area or south of Sand Landing? Any info would help a lot.

Thanks
Ted


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bass , bream, catfish


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, what should I be throwing for bass, I have jigs for specks?

Ted


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Red shad culprit worms have always worked well for me.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Spinnerbaits, bandit crankbaits, and zoom brush hogs; can't go wrong starting with these...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

anything goes for bass. Cant really go wrong


----------

